# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng đặc sản

## 24hvang.com.vn

*BẢNG GIÁ KHUYẾN MẠI ĐẶC BIỆT*  
 
_               -Bảng giá này đã bao gồm công chế biến thành món._
_               -Ba ba cắt tiết , cân tại bàn._

*Áp dụng:*
*            CS1: 25 TRẦN THÁI TÔNG - CẦU GIẤY –HN*

*            CS2: 30 TÔ NGỌC VÂN - QUẢNG AN - TÂY HỒ - HN*

 *Xin liên hệ trước: Mr. Mạnh - 0904403656* 
_Nếu đã từng đến những nhà hàng sang trọng bậc nhất Hà Thành, mà chưa đến với_ *Nhà hàng BaBa Sơn Đông*_ thì những lần thưởng thức ẩm thực như vậy, bạn sẽ thấy hối tiếc rất nhiều. Buổi tối nhìn từ bên ngoài vào ,_*Nhà hàng BaBa Sơn Đông*_ trông  như một tòa biệt thự cổ mang phong cách kiến trúc  độc đáo và đẹp mắt.  Những chi tiết trang trí tính tế và lạ mắt khiến cho những ai chỉ cần đi  ngang qua cũng không khỏi trầm trồ vì vẻ đẹp cổ điển và sang trọng của  Nhà hàng này._

__


_Tọa lạc ở vị trí thuận lợi, _ *Nhà hàng BaBa Sơn Đông*_  sở hữu 2  cơ sở  rất đẹp tại Hà Nội:_ Số 25 Trần Thái Tông, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội và Số 30 Tô Ngọc Vân, P. Quảng An, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội_,  mỗi cơ sở đều có một không gian rộng rãi và thoáng mát, được bài trí  đẹp mắt, sang trọng chắc chắn sẽ mang đến cho quý khách không khí vừa  thoải mái, vừa lịch sự khi dùng bữa tại đây_

 __  __ *Nhà hàng BaBa Sơn Đông*_   là địa chỉ khá quen thuộc của những ai sành ẩm thực tại thành phố Hà  Nội. Nhà hàng đặc biệt chuyên về các món ăn chế biến từ ba ba như: Ba ba  rang muối, Baba om giêng mẻ, ba ba om chuối đậu, đặc biệt là món ba ba  hấp rượu vang và lẩu ba ba rượu vang đỏ, ba ba nướng muối ớt…Sự kết hợp  độc đáo của nhiều loại gia vị cùng rượu vang tạo nên một hương vị thơm  ngon đặc trưng và những thớ thịt ba ba ngọt mềm quyến rũ._

 __  _BaBa rang muối_  __ _Bên  cạnh đó, các món hải sản tươi sống: Cá lăng, cá tầm, cá song, cá trình,  tôm hùm.... với hương vị độc đáo, món ăn phong phú, hấp dẫn đã được  nhiều người yêu thích. Nhà hàng giành được những tình cảm ưu ái của thực  khách không chỉ nhờ món ăn ngon, mà còn bởi phong cách phục vụ chu đáo  và không gian nhà hàng sang trọng, ấm cúng, gần gũi._    Cá Trình nướng    _Mực trứng hấp gừng_    _Cua nang hấp_   _Đến với_ *Nhà hàng BaBa Sơn Đông*_   thực khách sẽ được thưởng thức tài nghệ của đội ngũ đầu bếp giầu kinh  nghiệm tại đây. Nếu như hương vị của món ăn là nhân tố chính làm nên  thương hiệu Baba Sơn Đông thì cách bày trí kết hợp với màu sắc thực phẩm  cũng góp phần làm nên sự hoàn hảo cho bữa ăn của bạn và gia đình. Đặc  biệt, các món ăn như trở nên hấp dẫn hơn khi ăn kèm với các loại nước  chấm chỉ có tại BaBa Sơn Đông vừa làm tăng hương vị vừa tạo nét khác  biệt cho nhà hàng mà bạn không thể tìm thấy ở đâu khác._
    

_Chính những ưu điểm trên nên_ *Nhà hàng BaBa Sơn Đông*_  được  lựa chọn là địa điểm lý tưởng để tổ chức tiệc liên hoan, sinh nhật, họp  mặt của nhiều đối tượng thực khách hay tiếp đối tác quan trọng. Một  không gian sang trọng đầm ấm chắc chắn sẽ mang lại cho bạn những cơ hội  hợp tác thành công. .  Bên cạnh đó, đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ ân cần và  chu đáo cũng sẽ làm hài lòng những ai khó tính nhất._
  

_Hãy cùng bạn bè, người thân đến với_ *Nhà hàng BaBa Sơn Đông*_  thay đổi khẩu vị và sum họp cuối tuần các bạn nhé!_
 
          Website: babasondong.com 
* Nhà hàng Baba Sơn Đông

                      Điện thoại :  04.3795 8503/ 04.2219 8088/ 04 6663 3935 * Hotline: 0904 403 656
                      Địa chỉ :  CS1: 25 Trần Thái Tông, Cầu Giấy. ***. CS2: 30 Tô Ngọc Vân, Tây Hồ



*

----------

